# Pay to Hunt?



## FishinFreak26 (Jul 26, 2007)

Are there any places or people that allow their land to be hunted for a price on a limited basis?

The reason I ask..

I am a responsible hunter. I do not own my own land, however I am not hip on the idea of hunting state land where any yahoo can hunt. Therefore, I do not go out as often as I would like.

When I lived in NY, I knew a few people that had tons of land that only a few people hunted, but since moving to Ohio, I lost those resources.

Any ideas?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bass assasin (Jul 23, 2007)

look for a lease


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Try "basecampleasing.com". Sorry don't know how to do a link. Click on 'Ohio hunting leases' and shop for a lease. I know a couple guys, and groups of guys, that found some very nice hunting leases here. Good luck.


----------



## FishinFreak26 (Jul 26, 2007)

Cool, thanks for the info. I thought I had heard about something like that, but wasn't sure of the actual terminology.


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

If I were you, I would just take a day, and go out driving and speaking with land owners. I have never leased land, but I have had great luck with speaking to land owners and getting permission to hunt. Just yesterday, I spoke with a man who owns a 200 acre close to where I live, and got permission to hunt it. It's all in how you present yourself and ask for permission. When I go to speak with a landowner, I try to dress in jeans and a button up shirt, and try to make myself presentable. I also prepare a little pamphlet with my name, address, contact number, copy of my hunting license, picture of me and my truck, and my license plate number. I hand these out to landowners when I speak with them, and from my experience, it tends to help. Just get out there, and spend a few days speaking with some people. You never know what you may end up with, and who knows, you may not even have to lease it.


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

Start developing relationships with area farmers/ranchers. Helping out with chores can go a long way. Every able hunter can help bale hay/straw, pick up stones or use your vehicle as a shuttle service when farmers are moving equipment from farm to farm.

Make sure varmit hunting is also part of your hunting. Groundhogs create many issues for farmers.

Good Luck!


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

Rednek said:


> Start developing relationships with area farmers/ranchers. Helping out with chores can go a long way. Every able hunter can help bale hay/straw, pick up stones or use your vehicle as a shuttle service when farmers are moving equipment from farm to farm.
> 
> Make sure varmit hunting is also part of your hunting. Groundhogs create many issues for farmers.
> 
> Good Luck!


I knew I was forgetting something, good point Rednek. I don't know why, but I always cringe when I hear someone mentioning leasing land. I guess I have been spoiled by always having good places to hunt.


----------



## FishinFreak26 (Jul 26, 2007)

All good advice, thanks!


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Try the groundhog hunting route , it will open many gates for you !!


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

Hunting in Ohio is akin to fishing in an aquarium, unfortunately.


----------



## BigSteve (Apr 14, 2008)

I agree with the other guys you just need to go and talk to landowners, and if you ask 20 or 30, one or two are bound to say yes. Why pay when you can get permission just by asking. Dress nice, be respectful, and assure them you'll do nothing to disrespect their land. Good luck.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

i found it helps alot if you tell the landowners that you will shoot a mess of does.


----------

